# Lady's full groom



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

UH OH!!! my beautiful shaggy puppy, who has a matted chest beyone belief is going in for a full grooming tomorrow morning. I will post before and after shots for sure...I am affraid she will be a skinny minny and I wont recognize her. We have asked them to try their best without putting her through too much discomfort to d-mat her but it may come down to a scalping!  
EEEEK!!! if it does I sure hope all her colour comes back the way it is now.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Good luck - I'll keep my fingers crossed for a happy result!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I've got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Don't worry too much. Dylan was scalped last time but it soon grows.


----------



## Jane (Mar 2, 2011)

Betty has been today and has been scalped. She was very matted around her ankles and the lady had to cut them all out, this meant that if I had kept her fluffy she would have looked all out of proportion so the lady trimmed her right back.

The groomer did say that their coats were incredibly difficult to keep matt free. Whenever Betty gets wet her coat takes ages to dry - really ages! I think this is the main problem.

I have ordered an all in one raincoat off the internet today, hopefully if she wears this when it is wet it will stop her getting matted etc. Haven't actually seen any other dog in one but the grooming lady recommended it. Hope I have the courage to put her in it.

Felt really bad about all her matted fur!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

I actually found it interesting to see the different colours up close in Chloe's fur after she was shaved short.

One thing I might look into next time, is having her scissored instead of shaved. I don't know much about it, but the groomer suggested it last time as a possibility. I think it takes longer and costs more? 

It's about 5 weeks since Chloe was shaved short and she doesn't look like a bobblehead anymore, nor such a skinny minnie. I can't wait for her fur to get longer on her butt though! 

I hope you are happy with the groom


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Amanda we have all been there! Iz poo is a skinny minny as we speak! She loves it, mummy doesn't attack her with the brush for so long or as often!

Hi Jane - will be interested in the photos! Izzy wasn't happy when I put a full plastic all in one on her - she ran around the garden like a lunatic and managed to pull one of her front legs through, so she fell over. I took it off, cleaned it up and sent it back and bought an Equafleece, which is comfortable but doesn't offer quite so much coverage.

Xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I've just had my first go with the tropiclean d-mat and it really helped to get some nasty matts out of Dylan ears. There would be no point me putting a coat on him because he's in and out of rivers every day. I'm hoping he won't need such a short cut next time, although from his point if view I'm sure he's happier clipped short.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

The D-mat I have used twice now, and it helped with the small ones but I think her chest is just too far gone, it will be something I use at every bath from now tho to try and stave away the bad mats, as well as invest in one of those pricey les pooches brushes! I like my pup shaggy


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Come on Amanda - need to see a post-groom picture!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! I am in a different time zone....so I wont have pics untill 6pm my time..EST
it is only 2:20 here. But She has been SHAVED!!!!!! they couldn't save her beautiful locks the poor thing. 
I did take before pics this morning tho! it is going to be a huge difference


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooooh Amanda, Im sure she looks fine... she's ready for the summer now.. and just start again re matts. She'll be fluffy before you know it. Lady cant be anything but gorg x


----------



## witchie5 (Oct 25, 2010)

so glad i found this thread ,i was about to post something about grooming.My coco was scalped yesterday ,i managed to keep her body quite free but up by her collar and bottom were matted so i knew she would prob have to go v short.Today i have noticed she has very bad razor burn behind her ear which im very cross about,but should i be ? shes distressed  also i wanted to know weather i should be geting her ears plucked ,im not really sure how painfull that is for her and if its even necessary ? .I dont know how to upload fotos on here my pretty little girl looks like she a street dog and we rescued her ,am going to try much harder with her grooming


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry Amanda - forgot about the time zone bit . Looking forward to the before and after shots!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

witchie5 said:


> so glad i found this thread ,i was about to post something about grooming.My coco was scalped yesterday ,i managed to keep her body quite free but up by her collar and bottom were matted so i knew she would prob have to go v short.Today i have noticed she has very bad razor burn behind her ear which im very cross about,but should i be ? shes distressed  also i wanted to know weather i should be geting her ears plucked ,im not really sure how painfull that is for her and if its even necessary ? .I dont know how to upload fotos on here my pretty little girl looks like she a street dog and we rescued her ,am going to try much harder with her grooming


does she have lots of hair inside the ear cannal? if so they yes she needs them plucked. if you dont get them plucked she has a higher risk of ear infactions as the wax collects and causes problems. some dogs dont bothers others howl nthe place down, i had to muzzle rocky the bichon and get my mum to hold him as he was realing going for me but the hair in his ears were matted and covered in wax so i had to get it out. 

i need to do Gypsys as i havnt done hers in a while.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor Coco with razor burn no wonder she was nt happy and dont think i would be either, it maybe would nt have been so bad if they had acknowledged it, think I'd be looking for a different groomer x


----------



## witchie5 (Oct 25, 2010)

Im def changing groomers ,they did a brilliant job the first time.she keeps flicking her ears aswell bless her .


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OK here it comes.... my poor skinny skinny little girl!!

Before....











SKINNY MINNY AFTER SHOTS





























This one is for Kendal.....see Delta isn't the only dog who blinks in photos


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I sure was in shock when I first saw her....I didn't know what to do...I kinda feel like she is more fragile now....which obviously isn't true, it sure will take some getting used to the little bobble head.


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

She's still a cutie!! Think how much cooler she'll feel during the summer! What does Lady think about it all? 
Wendy and Little Flo (home in 12 sleeps and now registered with the vet!)xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady seems fine with it, no different, a little more cuddly, and since she has gotten to sleep in the bed, my husband felt sorry for the little skinny girl.


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Just out of interest, how long does a coat take to grow shaggy again? Sound a bit silly asking - but new owner and all that!! 
Wendy and Little Flo x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I hope soon!, Lady is just 9 months and this was her first scalping, so I hope it grows back fast!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> I sure was in shock when I first saw her....I didn't know what to do...I kinda feel like she is more fragile now....which obviously isn't true, it sure will take some getting used to the little bobble head.


Oh, I can totally relate! Chloe's collar looked too big on her too, after she was shaved down. I felt so guilty that it was done, almost embarrased for her. I started feeling better about how Chloe looked after about 3 or 4 weeks. Funny enough, I now like the shorter looks.

Lady still looks cute, no doubt. Love her bandana


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHA thanks Kel, yes I did feel embarrassed for her too....the groomer called my husband to let him know it was time to pick her up and they were just going to throw some bows in her ears....he asked them not to as he would be walking her and was embarrassed to do so with bows in her hair....so they gave her a Canada day bandanna instead....I would have rathered the bows


----------



## witchie5 (Oct 25, 2010)

Aww i think she still looks pretty.coco is much shorter than that,she really got scalped :-(


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh I forgot to say....they asked us how we managed to get her to be so well behaved! lol WAY TO GO LADY!!! hahahah now if only at home...hahah

they did nick one of her little nipples too  poor girl, but she doesn't seem bothered by it.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> I hope soon!, Lady is just 9 months and this was her first scalping, so I hope it grows back fast!


I bet Lady is a lot more comfortable now - they seem to get a burst of energy when they are clipped short. After Dylan's last scalping it was a couple of weeks before there was a little fullness in his coat again and he looked less like a poodle. You will get used to the short coat and I actually quite like it now - it's so much better for them in the summer, but then as it grows again you get reluctant to go back to short again. But just as it's grown nice and shaggy, the knots start to take over - I'm having to groom Dylan every day at the moment and I know that I need to get him clipped soon. I think it's been a couple of months since his last visit. I guess we just have to get used to the cycle of long and short hair.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> I guess we just have to get used to the cycle of long and short hair.


I decided to start clipping Flo myself as I didn't like the idea of the long/short/long/short cycle. I keep her around 1.5 inches and clip her every 4 weeks. I find if I let it get any longer I need to spend a lot more time combing and brushing to keep her mat free.

I am in awe of Julia at JD who keeps both her 2 cockapoos and 2 poodles with long coats.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Aw Amanda look at her lovely face, you've found a brand new doggie underneath x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I sure have found a new tinny tiny dog under there....I feel like she may need to eat more...lol


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww poor girly, she still looks cute and looks a little like my Gypsy when she was shorter. i dont mind the shaved body as i like that but its when tey take the gegs so short it makes me sad.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> OK here it comes.... my poor skinny skinny little girl!!


Ahhh bless - she looks tiny. Her coat will grow back beautifully soft.


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Bless her, although she doesn't appear that bothered


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

kendal said:


> aww poor girly, she still looks cute and looks a little like my Gypsy when she was shorter. i dont mind the shaved body as i like that but its when tey take the gegs so short it makes me sad.


I know she looks like a mini deer or like she is walking on chop sticks....poor skinny thing


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

embee said:


> Ahhh bless - she looks tiny. Her coat will grow back beautifully soft.


her short coat is really really soft...hope it does grow in like that


----------



## witchie5 (Oct 25, 2010)

Me again sorry.coco had her ears plucked and she keeps flicking her ears.its been 48 hours ish now and she finding it difficult to settle to sleep.should i take her to the vets ? She didnt have this problem last time .advice gratefully recieved


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

witchie5 said:


> Me again sorry.coco had her ears plucked and she keeps flicking her ears.its been 48 hours ish now and she finding it difficult to settle to sleep.should i take her to the vets ? She didnt have this problem last time .advice gratefully recieved


the ears are sensative, think if you have anything waxed or you eybrows plucked, your pulling the hair from the root, so it is a little uncomfertable but is nesasery, i supose you could always dad a little cream on a totten ball and lightly rub it in. 

its possible she is just feeling a bit odd having them clear and isnt used to it yet. do her ears look red. 

if their not any better by tomoroow maybe a trip the the vets, going to go google if you can used kids ear stuff on dogs as most jids medicins can be used on dogs.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> I sure was in shock when I first saw her....I didn't know what to do...I kinda feel like she is more fragile now....which obviously isn't true, it sure will take some getting used to the little bobble head.


Ah it will soon grow back, she looks cute!! I am paranoid about haircuts for myself let alone a dog so who knows what i will be like when it's Obi's turn...and it will come x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, Amanda! Did you panic that they'd sent your husband home with the wrong dog? She looks so different! But, she'll be much happier without the matts and it'll be lovely and cool for the summer and I bet it won't take long to get used to. She's still completely adorable, just in a different way!

I think I found a tiny matt in Rosie's hair the other day. It's starting.....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

weez74 said:


> Ah, Amanda! Did you panic that they'd sent your husband home with the wrong dog? She looks so different! But, she'll be much happier without the matts and it'll be lovely and cool for the summer and I bet it won't take long to get used to. She's still completely adorable, just in a different way!
> 
> I think I found a tiny matt in Rosie's hair the other day. It's starting.....


My Husband actually asked the groomer where Lady was...lol he thought she was someone elses dog!!
UH OH!!! it starts with one little one then it can spread like wild fire...I am hoping that her hair won't crazy mat all the time and that it was just a puppy to adult coat issue.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> .I am hoping that her hair won't crazy mat all the time and that it was just a puppy to adult coat issue.


Dylan gets really matted as soon as his coat starts to grow again. Just as he's looking really good again, I start fighting the matts, especially around his ears. I'm struggling at the moment and know that he'll have to go to the groomers very soon. I'm tired of de-matting every day and his coat is always full of grass and burrs after every walk. I think that if you walk them in fairly wild places and they are in and out of water like Dylan, it's very hard to keep much length in their coat.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I spent 45 minutes picking grass seeds out of Rosie's hair the other night. It was quite therapeutic!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

weez74 said:


> I spent 45 minutes picking grass seeds out of Rosie's hair the other night. It was quite therapeutic!


It might be therapeutic if Dylan didn't constantly wriggle away from me!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Lady is a skinny ribs, wish I could say the same for me, but my wobbly bits can't be cut off like a cockapoos fluffy coat 

Don't worry Amanda it will grow back soon enough and at least it is cool and manageable short.

My dogs need their claws cut (dew claws are really long) and some ear plucking in needed too!!!! Does anyone to their dog’s claws at home? I do a bit of ear plucking but the groomers get much more out than me.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I cut lady's nails and claws at home if needed and if not going to the vet or groomers. she is wriggly as anything when I do it tho


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lady amanda said:


> I cut lady's nails and claws at home if needed and if not going to the vet or groomers. she is wriggly as anything when I do it tho


even is she is sleeping next to you. just keep the clippers in you pocket and bring them out when she is sleeping to do her nails.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I would love to....she is such a light sleeper tho, any movement and she is awake wondering what is going on....maybe after a long run she might be more deeply asleep, I'll give it a go next time.


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Holy smokes, Amanda!!!! Lady is such a pretty skinny thing!! I felt very similar when Bella got cut the first time, and it wasn't even that short! I've decided that I like it short. I had them use a 3/4" this past time and I love it! She seems to like her hair being short...probably because we can scratch her better!

When I have her trimmed I ask the groomers to cut her shorter behind the ears and the legs. You can't tell by looking that it's shorter and it's helped with the matting. 

Bella wiggles like mad when I do her nails. They're getting too long, so I need to get a handle on it...such a mess!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> I sure was in shock when I first saw her....I didn't know what to do...I kinda feel like she is more fragile now....which obviously isn't true, it sure will take some getting used to the little bobble head.


so know what you mean about them seeming more fragile as i fekt the same when betty was scalped!!! i think lady looks lovely still and it will grow back quickly as three weeks on and betty looks a lot more fluffy!! i actually grew to like betty with her short cut!!!


----------

